# ❁ Gracelia's Art Thread ❁「 stream: online 」



## Gracelia (Feb 5, 2015)

hi and welcome to my art shop / thread. i post things and do stuff. thank you for stopping by : ). i have no idea what else to write here but a lil block of text looks so much nicer than two lines of text i had before. i'm still trying to find a "style" and always experimenting with art. currently, working on a baby patch doll or chibi!  hopefully it'll come out as how i envision it XD​


hi

https://join.me/100-591-206
streamin if anyone is upp 8))))





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - NAVIGATION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
|| Prices, Slots, Order Form ☆ Art Style/Samples ☆ Art Pick Up ☆ Freebs, Events ||
  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​







☆ This is not first come first serve. I will choose orders that 
I can work with.
☆ Please do not pay until I have accepted your request. Send
your full payment after, thank you!
☆ Currently accepting *TBT bell payments only*.
☆ Will draw ACNL mayors, FL characters, OCs. I cannot draw
 animals all too well. No NFSW atm.
☆ *Please only place a request if* you understand that I work on 
these pieces when I have free time. If you are unable to be patient, pls 
do not place a request.






1. *Please do not claim my art as your own*.
2. Please *include art credit* if you are using my art 
on TBT or outside of TBT (link to my tumblr)
3. Please be respectful in the thread. 
4. Constructive criticism is welcomed!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 5, 2015)

☆ 
☆ 
☆ 
☆  
​





Closed atm



Order Form

```
[B]Reference[/B]: Clear references, please.
[B]TBT Offer[/B]: List offer, tyvm~
[B]Art Style [/B]: Chibi Patch Doll / Chibi / Chibi Sketch / Quick Sketch
[B]Other[/B]:
```


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 5, 2015)

Currently working on a re-vamp XD
how2anatomy..........rip me







_Click spoiler to view~!_


Spoiler:  



patch dolls









































Spoiler:  



Chibi





















































Spoiler:  



chibi sketch, coloured





























Spoiler:  



quick sketch, non coloured


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 5, 2015)

Pick up your art here~



Spoiler:  



empty! refreshed for new rounds.


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 6, 2015)

☆ currently no events. do check back soon ☆
​


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 6, 2015)

https://join.me/828-067-036

streaming for bit before i go play don't starve~ !


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 7, 2015)

https://join.me/972-254-363
streaming for a bit!


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Ref here
As discussed in the stream c:
Tysm!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 7, 2015)

*For Sholee!* - thank you so much for commissioning me, I hope you love it! Please let me know if you'd like any changes? ^^;


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

Your shop layout is the cutestttt *dies* 
and cute art as well ;-;


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> Your shop layout is the cutestttt *dies*
> and cute art as well ;-;



thank you so much! it means a lot comin' from youu (just saw a piece you did for pengutango + thread). woww~ *__*~ (i am stalking for if slots open heh heh)~

+ stream off now since i am so lazy =3=


----------



## Amilee (Feb 8, 2015)

hi c: did you already started on mine? if not could i upgrade my request to chibi patch doll for 100 TBT? c:


----------



## Sholee (Feb 8, 2015)

ahhh I <3 my chibi patch doll!! soo cute! thanks!!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 8, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: did you already started on mine? if not could i upgrade my request to chibi patch doll for 100 TBT? c:



I haven't started yet, feel free to upgrade! If so, please send the remaining balance (100), and I will make changes to OP when completed! ^^;




Sholee said:


> ahhh I <3 my chibi patch doll!! soo cute! thanks!!



You're welcome, thank you again for commissioning me! So glad you liked it :,)


----------



## Amilee (Feb 8, 2015)

yes i wanna upgrade! i sent you the bells c:


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 12, 2015)

https://join.me/634-723-104

i am alive ;v;

streaming for just a tad bit!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks to those who joined, it was nice to chat! I'll hopefully have current commissions finished for Saturday.

Slots are opened! If placing an order, please be aware that I'm slowly working on orders when I have the chance to! Thanks so much for checking out the thread. n__nb


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 13, 2015)

*@Amilee* - thank you so much for commissioning me and for your patience! I hope you like it; as always, please let me know if you'd like any changes on it! n__n/


- - - Post Merge - - -

also working on a new style of baby chibi !! please feel free to submit a ref for consideration. i'll random pick references i can easily work with :,)


----------



## oreo (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Gracelia, I'm just wondering how much is an additional character for a chibi sketch (couple request)? ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Hi Gracelia, I'm just wondering how much is an additional character for a chibi sketch (couple request)? ^^



In the past, people have offered double (so, sketch is 300 + couple = 600)! if your characters aren't too complicated in detail, then 500-600 is alright, but it's also whatever you can offer and afford! :,)


----------



## Sholee (Feb 13, 2015)

please consider my mayor for your new baby chibi









or Maru's


----------



## oreo (Feb 13, 2015)

*References*: 



Spoiler








They are both Asian. She has slightly larger eyes than Allan's. 




Allan's skintone: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allan's hairstyle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please draw Allan with star boppers too! c:


*TBT Offer*: 625 tbt
*Art Style *: Chibi Sketch for a couple request
*Other*: I want both of them blushing. Allan is half a head taller than Betty. You can draw their poses  together however you like. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can also consider my refs for a baby chibi!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@Amilee* - thank you so much for commissioning me and for your patience! I hope you like it; as always, please let me know if you'd like any changes on it! n__n/
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



omg she is soooo cute! thank you so much *-* i love her!  


and btw if you like to consider my other animal crossing char for your baby chibi? :3




she is a very quite and responsibile person :3 
and if you need someone cute maybe consider her? 


and thank you so much again! i will commission you again when i have the tbts c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 14, 2015)

ahh idk if you're still accepting for a baby chibi, but if so, i'd love one of my oc darby c:
{x}
tysm <33


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello  If you're still taking suggestions, I'd like to put my Mayor in for a chance ^^ She's pretty simple~

Here {x} and this hair {x} and ref art in my siggie as well  Thank you!


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 17, 2015)

Heyoooo! Just checking in on you and the status of my Alice. No rush, just checking in wink, wink


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 17, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Heyoooo! Just checking in on you and the status of my Alice. No rush, just checking in wink, wink



I think I left a VM not long ago! I was actually going to PM you today (in case you didn't see it); but it was asking what pose you wanted her in? Since you said the "Alice in Wonderland pose," however, I'm not sure which one you mean ^^;


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmmm. I didn't get a VM...that I saw anyhow...

Let me see what I can find as a pose, real quick. ...LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe something like this:


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 17, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> -snip-



cool! thank you! hm.. i thought i left one, maybe i "x'd" out the tab before hitting submit ... oops! LOL for some reason i've got it drilled into my head that I left the question eheheh. I have been waiting on nothing then orz; will complete this soon <3


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 17, 2015)

NO worries at all!! I have been sick and away from TBT anyhow. I am certainly in no rush. LOL


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 17, 2015)

milkbae said:


> *References*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(psss thank you for vm reminder!!!! i am seriously blind lol); that being said, will accept! i finally put a price on couples (well.. a base but that's a start!) 
i'm more than happy to commission for 500 btb /phew/ going to update the op, please send whenever you're next available! 8D


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 17, 2015)

https://join.me/726-554-302

doin' aleshapie's piece~ stream up for a bit ^^


----------



## oreo (Feb 17, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> (psss thank you for vm reminder!!!! i am seriously blind lol); that being said, will accept! i finally put a price on couples (well.. a base but that's a start!)
> i'm more than happy to commission for 500 btb /phew/ going to update the op, please send whenever you're next available! 8D



Okay, dear! Thank you for accepting my order. I will pay the 500 btb now. ; w ;


----------



## Amilee (Feb 19, 2015)

hi c: i would love to commission again!  

*Reference*:  she wears the rainbow tights c: 
*TBT Offer*: 450
*Art Style *: Chibi Patch Doll
*Other*: thank you!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 20, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: i would love to commission again!
> 
> *Reference*: View attachment 84591 she wears the rainbow tights c:
> *TBT Offer*: 450
> ...



hi again and ahhh i feel so happy you'd love to commission again <3 will add this to the OP, please send whenever you'd like!

*other notes* - so i went and did some, but not quite happy with it! so i'll still be playing around with it~!! in terms of commissions, i'm working on pieces when i can, thank you so much for your patience!!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 23, 2015)

Update - starting colouring on aleshapie's commission. haven't done others as i haven't had much free time, and when I do... well... I haven't had the motivation to work on art . this is prob cause i'm so exhausted from all this working and school work ><

anyhow, will chip away slowly at commissions. you all are so kind and patient <3 thanks so much! :,)


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 27, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> https://join.me/726-554-302
> 
> doin' aleshapie's piece~ stream up for a bit ^^



I missed this! Where is she? I cannot wait to see her!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 28, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I missed this! Where is she? I cannot wait to see her!



Ahah that was an old stream where I was sketching your commission! ^^; it was before I showed you a wip; anyway, here is the completed piece! i hope you like it!! sorry for the wait, been super busy. i'm procrastinating atm so i've finished this piece!! *thank you so much for commissioning me and being patient!* personally,  i super love this piece XD


----------



## Amilee (Feb 28, 2015)

aww its super cute


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

Those eyelashes are super luscious. :3


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 1, 2015)

Amilee said:


> aww its super cute





pengutango said:


> Those eyelashes are super luscious. :3



thank youuu <3 you two are too sweet!!!

uhhhh im bored, so going to be taking refs for quick doodles (_no colours, or very messily)_)! :,D


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

Freebie Reference : { x }
Please draw my OCs!
Thank you so much~! ❀


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Anytime. <3 Just saying, why can girls have full, luscious lashes IRL naturally, without mascara and fake lashes? XD I know we've had this discussion before, but it's still relevant. Very few girls are blessed in that department, for sure... XP *flails*

Anyway~ I could throw a ref down, though I already have a bunch of pieces from you... ^^;; I mean, if you want me to, for the hell of it, even if you don't draw it, I could.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 1, 2015)

here is a ref of one of my ac characters c:
i really like your art style!


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Anytime. <3 Just saying, why can girls have full, luscious lashes IRL naturally, without mascara and fake lashes? XD I know we've had this discussion before, but it's still relevant. Very few girls are blessed in that department, for sure... XP *flails*
> 
> Anyway~ I could throw a ref down, though I already have a bunch of pieces from you... ^^;; I mean, if you want me to, for the hell of it, even if you don't draw it, I could.



Go for it!  
but true huh~ eyelash extensions... but they are such a pain to maintain. TT_TT... 




Amilee said:


> here is a ref of one of my ac characters c:
> i really like your art style!
> View attachment 85488



yey~ hmm be sure to check your inbox! i've sent out a wip for your commission!




MC4pros said:


> Freebie Reference : { x }
> Please draw my OCs!
> Thank you so much~! ❀



will do!


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 1, 2015)

Could you consider my mayor? ^^ (without hat)
link
thank you so much in advance!


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Go for it!
> but true huh~ eyelash extensions... but they are such a pain to maintain. TT_TT...



Dude, I'm too lazy for that. Even though I get the appeal of the extensions. Think it's part of the reason I could never commit to dying my hair... the maintenance aspect of it. Maybe an ombre, but who knows if I'd ever get decisive enough for it.

And here's my ref if you wanna draw her:

*Adrianna:* *[x]*
*Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken

I was thinking this outfit: 
*Outfit: **[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]* 
*Hair: **[x]*  

Oh, I didn't even think of shoes for it. Hmmm. Black heels, I guess? Not sure.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

freebie refs: 



Spoiler: ref 1









Spoiler: ref2







 ur art is _fine_


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Freeberino ref's


Spoiler: Click for AETHER of them!














Oh look it's Ike from that Fire Emblem anime game series based on a true story.
Any design is ace, I don't mind what you do gurl cus u fine as hella.
Ok I'm not really that CHEESY but ok.

or if Armor is too hard, lemme know ace.


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 1, 2015)

https://join.me/516-431-065

wat even is a stream
doin the classic thing i guess /shrug/


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 1, 2015)

Gonna throw my refs in because chance at freebs yay

Refs: (x)
Pick whoever, OC or Mayor, doesn't matter

I love your art c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for streaming, Gracelia! Love the patch doll so far~ <3


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 1, 2015)

UGH!! I missed the stream!! Sooooooooooo sad!


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 1, 2015)

for Amilee! (hehe you saw in the stream, but here you go!) i love love your mayor, she's way too cute! and thank you to those who tuned in. I really appreciate you stopping by to chat


----------



## Amilee (Mar 1, 2015)

thank you so much 
she is super cute! <3


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 3, 2015)

ehhh haven't touched tablet in forever .. will have "free time" this weekend (after working), so i'd like to draw a few chibis!!! ill pick randomly, so feel free to post? ;o;

on another note: i get my degree in a week! it's so close but still hasn't hit me /woooooo/
i'll have so much free time, aka studying time but i know ill procrastinate to no end lol (hopefully i can learn more on arts...ofc maybe lol im lazy)

ok anyway post away! include descriptions if you think it'll help me to draw, most likely will be bust-up shots


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 3, 2015)

I just love your art! I would like to submit mine!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 3, 2015)

Not gonna miss out on this opportunity! c:



Spoiler:


----------



## Amilee (Apr 3, 2015)

ooh you know i love your art c:
here is one of my acnl characters :3


Spoiler





this is how the dress looks like 



thanks for considering c:


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

Ohh your art is gorgeous!
Maybe consider my oc Keitara (refs are in my siggy)?
Thanks so much c:


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 3, 2015)

i love your art! maybe my mayor? [front] ​​[back]
thank you so much for considering!​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia!

I'll grab my refs lol.


Spoiler:  






Spoiler: Katy














Spoiler: Stefan










Spoiler: Angel Wings








Angel Wings Ref

















Spoiler: Mayor Katy











Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash





By Donacabana


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 6, 2015)

orz;; sorry im so lazyyy! hope you like it cheezyfries :,) (psss, cute mayor)!! will do more freebies in _random_ random style (no picked order, etc)


- - - Post Merge - - -

and thank you chibi.hoshi!!! im so excited~ haha


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 6, 2015)

I love your art style , If your still doing freebies please considering my mayor ,Here my ref you can use any picture  you want


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 6, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> orz;; sorry im so lazyyy! hope you like it cheezyfries :,) (psss, cute mayor)!! will do more freebies in _random_ random style (no picked order, etc)
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



ahh it's so cute thank you so much!!! i love it!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 6, 2015)

always wanted to do this for a while, but if anyone plays dont starve .. incoming char>>>





need to name her, but heavily influenced by (the last of us: ellie)! :,) might as well name her..ellie. lol
zZz one day will code her to use as a mod in the game :,)


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 14, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I just love your art! I would like to submit mine!



toolazy to get on my laptop and make it a transparent bg, but ill do it soon! working off of a base for freebies, actually _using_ my doodle pen now ;o;

thank you for requesting, aleshapie!! always a pleasure :,D






transparent:


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 14, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Not gonna miss out on this opportunity! c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


----------



## Amilee (Apr 14, 2015)

aww this style is so cute


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 14, 2015)

Amilee said:


> ooh you know i love your art c:
> here is one of my acnl characters :3
> -snip-





Amilee said:


> aww this style is so cute







thankk youu for the kind comments! its kind of like what i did for cheezyfries, except with a far doodle brush n__n;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

and omg -___- i hate sai and its' non-transparency crap /tear/


----------



## Amilee (Apr 14, 2015)

aww thanks  and no problem. c:


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Congrats Gracelia!
> 
> I'll grab my refs lol.
> -snip-



decided to do mayor katy of wakuwaku!! (cos... starboppers woo~~)





- - - Post Merge - - -

and last one lol






thankk uu for requesting, hope you enjoy the freebie :,>


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 14, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> -snip-



AH OMG I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT THIS
Thank you so much! She looks adorable~


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 14, 2015)

I love it your a amazing drawer keep up the great work !


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> decided to do mayor katy of wakuwaku!! (cos... starboppers woo~~)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ek! Eat me, I am adorable! Thank you dear! That looks amazing, and so cute!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2015)

hello hi. *freebies today*:

i am bored + made a new lil base (woopie)

+ flat coloured chibis on my new base
+ please provide *clear* references
+ randomly picked based on complexity
+ will not do animals (i suck w them), nudity, gore
+ not _too_ great at males
+ tips appreciated, but not necessary


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 18, 2015)

hi! is there any way that'd you draw my mayor again? lol feel free to not do it, but i might as well try!

ref sheet- [URL="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8788/16866394137_a94e0100ab_o.png”][x][/URL]

ah thanks for considering!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 18, 2015)

You could try mine if you'd like! ^-^

*Reference*: 



Spoiler: References



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (long hair haired preferred): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736


*TBT Offer*: Tips~
*Art Style *: Chibi  
*Other*: Either holding balloon or flowers, or whatever you want to do! ^-^ Thanks so much for this!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Me please please please! 
*Reference*: here
*TBT Offer*: I will tip of course!
*Art Style *: It doesn't even matter I love all of your art so much.
*Other*: You don't have to draw the Newsprint Helmet or the complexity of her outfit if it's too much! I will be happy with anything from you!!! 

Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2015)

^ will do the three who submitted, thank you!!!
also, thank u for using a form kayla, LOL but it was alright heheheh xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

also will still consider others too, pls feel free to post : D


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

eeEK i must see if i can get some from you! i've always been late to the party ;n;

*Reference*: ok for some reason my reference is too big to put here but here's the link to my sta.sh: {x}
*TBT Offer*: i'll definitely tip!
*Art Style *: i really don't mind! whatever you feel works best!
*Other*: you're awesome as heck and a huge inspiration c:


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> ^ will do the three who submitted, thank you!!!
> also, thank u for using a form kayla, LOL but it was alright heheheh xD




Haha sorry! I always feel the need to follow the rules >.<
I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> ^ will do the three who submitted, thank you!!!
> also, thank u for using a form kayla, LOL but it was alright heheheh xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ohmygosh so sorry! I didn't even see the form! >.<
I'll edit my post! Sorry again! ^-^

~ Edited! ^-^


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 18, 2015)

ah i'll use the form as soon as i get home! (3-4 hours) eep i'm so excited thank you!!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2015)

naaahhh no need to use a form, i just thought it was nice of kayla, haha ;p

procrastination to its best ;o;

here you go *@cheezyfries*!!!!!! (edit, shoot i forgot eyebrows, o well LOL)







- - - Post Merge - - -

ᕙ( : ˘ ∧ ˘ : )ᕗ

++1 in confidence lvl, now i have to get quicker at lining and colouring ><


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2015)

Comparing to what I've seen from you before, that's a massive improvement, great work!

Would it be too much trouble if I posted something up? Since you've got a few people on your plate right now.


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks, hyogo! means a lot

yeah, i think i will stick to one style (smt like that) before experimenting since im still lacking, but feeling good with this one. feel free to post! ill pick and choose as long as its ez enough for someone like me :,D


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2015)

Shading in general, loving the new style of eyes and the body shape look great :>

I dunno if these are easy but I'll put em up either way, two choices incase one is easier than the other (I'm sure I've posted Lucas before)


Spoiler: Lucas (Masked Man shirt)
















Spoiler: Ness (Master Belch shirt)










Just something to note, Lucas and Ness have baby necks, so yeah.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 18, 2015)

the one you did for Cheezyfries is so cute!! ^^


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> naaahhh no need to use a form, i just thought it was nice of kayla, haha ;p
> 
> procrastination to its best ;o;
> 
> ...



AHHHHH SO CUTE! I love your artwork! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Alvery (Apr 18, 2015)

OMG, you're art has become even cuter!  I love the way you do the eyes 

Please consider my OC?



Spoiler








http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/mukuro.html
 Or anyone else from my OC website, haha


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> naaahhh no need to use a form, i just thought it was nice of kayla, haha ;p
> 
> procrastination to its best ;o;
> 
> ...




ahhhh i love it so mych thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> here you go *@cheezyfries*!!!!!! (edit, shoot i forgot eyebrows, o well LOL)


My goodnesss, this one is cute!
I'm tempted haha. Great work dear!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2015)

*@ ReXyx3 * - here you go! thank you for requesting, hope you enjoy the freebie : )





and you all are too nice :, )


- - - Post Merge - - -

and if you have any criticism, i would love to hear it! it rly helps me to improve!


----------



## peachesandicecream (Apr 18, 2015)

Reference: The dress http://36.media.tumblr.com/b22c2760023edaaff41673299da8a8d4/tumblr_n0erynsdLh1spo2kxo4_1280.png and what she looks like! http://i.imgur.com/iY1nBZX.jpg Sorry I need to make a better ref soon!
TBT Offer: i'll definitely tip!
Art Style : The one like cheezyfries please!
Other: I love your art! Been stalking this for awhile but I have been to broke!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2015)

you all don't have to use an order form!!! lol, im done for tonight tho, off to kill zombies  : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> and you all are too nice :, )
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


For that last one IDK what to comment on, its really good! For cheezyfries's, maybe the feet. But yeah, that's all I got.


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 19, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@ ReXyx3 * - here you go! thank you for requesting, hope you enjoy the freebie : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is LOVELY Gracelia!  ReXyx3 has all the cutest art


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@ ReXyx3 * - here you go! thank you for requesting, hope you enjoy the freebie : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS SO CUTEEE! UGHH THANK YOU SO MUCH!! ☆.☆
You are incredible~ ღ
I'm going to put her in my shop banner!

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> This is LOVELY Gracelia!  ReXyx3 has all the cutest art



Awee thank you~ ^-^
But it's because of all the amazing artists on this site who make dreams come true! XD


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> For that last one IDK what to comment on, its really good! For cheezyfries's, maybe the feet. But yeah, that's all I got.



thank you chibi! yeah - i have such trouble with shaping for legs, hopefully this practice will help me to get better at it!



snapdragon said:


> This is LOVELY Gracelia!  ReXyx3 has all the cutest art



thank you for your kind words!!



ReXyx3 said:


> THIS IS SO CUTEEE! UGHH THANK YOU SO MUCH!! ☆.☆
> You are incredible~ ღ
> I'm going to put her in my shop banner!
> 
> -snip-



glad you liked it! my artist tag can be taken off if need be, but please be sure to credit if you're using the art~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 19, 2015)

Maybe my OC Vrinda? [x]

Or this adopt by piimisu?
[x]


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 19, 2015)

*@ kaylagirl* - enjoy!








also gonna re-quote myself with +added few things


Gracelia said:


> hello hi. *freebies today*:
> 
> i am bored + made a new lil base (woopie)
> 
> ...


----------



## Amilee (Apr 19, 2015)

hi c:
would you consider my mayor? 
i wasnt home this weekend so i hope i am not too late x)


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 22, 2015)

(ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
aghh i need to start drawing on a bigger canvas / size buuut @o@~

still taking requests (and have been lazy on previous req, so ill prob do those sometime this week!)


----------



## boujee (Apr 22, 2015)

If only you also did rlc
Would you consider my lil marshmallow?


Spoiler


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh my....so many talented artists on TBT....wow.  

If you want to do my little character perhaps holding a cup of coffee, I would just love that.  Thanks for considering me.

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/jejump/Adopted/Kitty_zps2lruiogm.png


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 23, 2015)

*@starlark *: thank you for requesting and your compliments!! your art is smt i really love, so it was a wonderful surprise! n__n glad to see you back around!!! as always, pls credit if being used. thank youu! :,D

*on a side note/rant*
i previously stated that my artist tag can be removed *as long as credit is still given*.. for some, that meant none. i generally don't get too fussy over things, but you know who you are and surely, no credit was given. nothing is worse for artists (well besides plain plagiarism??), it's just unbelievable these things happen. lol

so, if you are using art by any artist, unless stated otherwise, credit should always be there! whether on the image or in text. /=w=/


----------



## starlark (Apr 23, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@starlark *: thank you for requesting and your compliments!! your art is smt i really love, so it was a wonderful surprise! n__n glad to see you back around!!! as always, pls credit if being used. thank youu! :,D
> 
> *on a side note/rant*
> i previously stated that my artist tag can be removed *as long as credit is still given*.. for some, that meant none. i generally don't get too fussy over things, but you know who you are and surely, no credit was given. nothing is worse for artists (well besides plain plagiarism??), it's just unbelievable these things happen. lol
> ...



HEY IM HERE *puffs out*
yAY! oh my gosh thank you so much ;v; i lOVE it! she looks absolutely great in your style <3
i'll tip you ofc. c: but i don't think i'll be leaving this thread alone, i'll stay subscribed for more of your fantastical stuff!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 25, 2015)

:< here's a wip (*@hyogo*), i am so lazy to continue (did this few days ago), gotta fix it up a bit though
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuh someone gimme motivation L O L


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 25, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> :< here's a wip (*@hyogo*), i am so lazy to continue (did this few days ago), gotta fix it up a bit though
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuh someone gimme motivation L O L



aww, so cute! ^.^ I think the finished drawing will be great! Just keep at it and you'll make a great completed drawing! C:


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

That looks really ace!! I'm glad you were interested in doing it :> 

May I throw a suggestion? You've got the neck spot on! However, I can't see the eyes working with Lucas' character, I think removing the whites from around and inside the eyes would fix things, personally.

However if that's outside of your comfort zone, I'll understand!
I'm not really a good motivator but I believe you'll keep coming up with amazing outcomes for whatever you're drawing!!


----------



## abelsister (Apr 25, 2015)

Are you still doing freebies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 25, 2015)

omg they are adorable!!!! if I'm lucky... would you consider doing my mayor?  



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> That looks really ace!! I'm glad you were interested in doing it :>
> 
> May I throw a suggestion? You've got the neck spot on! However, I can't see the eyes working with Lucas' character, I think removing the whites from around and inside the eyes would fix things, personally.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Yeah - the eyes had me conflicted for quite some time (went with and without whites, and then just the... eye alone lol), but I could make that change :,)



abelsister said:


> Are you still doing freebies?



yep, v. slowly picking randomly !!


----------



## abelsister (Apr 25, 2015)

here is my mayor ref ~


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

if you're still doing freebies uwu thank you much..!
http://i.imgur.com/rsw2weX.png


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG! These are so awesome and I'm in love with the new style, super cute! c:
I remember seeing your art thread a LONG while back but your slots were always full or the thread was just closed T-T just my luck.

In case you need more people to practice on, which you obviously don't lol I'll just put them here for consideration.
Mayor and/or her bae? (I'll definitely tip)


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 26, 2015)

Ahhh your art is amazing and adorable! 

I'd love if you considered one of my mayor outfits!
Regular outfit [x] or Kappa outfit [x] (the kappa one could have short pink hair showing through the kappa hood)


----------



## Gracelia (May 8, 2015)

*@ hyogo*






here u gooo sorry for taking forever
i think it can be a lot better, but one dayy... :'0


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

Oh, are you closed?


----------



## Gracelia (May 8, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, are you closed?



nope, i am taking freebie requests but haven't really touched my tablet too much lately 
(blame heroes of the storm!!!))) ... 

i did a thing today. traditionally, i can watercolour paint np, digitally, i need to practice and experiment =3= ..... (zzz)

*if anyone has tips on how to improve / brush settings / etc, i'd love to hear it!! + criticism is very welcome.*


----------



## doggaroo (May 9, 2015)

If you are still doing freebies I would absolutely LOVE one of my mayor!!!  My refs are in my signature spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@ hyogo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well cripes, did NOT notice this!

Looks ever so lovely! You did a really great job :>


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

EEEP
if you're still up for freebies, I'd absolutely die over one of my mayor Emma.


Spoiler: refs



By me.


 Also by me.


 By Peebers. (not quite as clear but still)



please do consider me :]


----------



## himeki (May 10, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> nope, i am taking freebie requests but haven't really touched my tablet too much lately
> (blame heroes of the storm!!!))) ...
> 
> i did a thing today. traditionally, i can watercolour paint np, digitally, i need to practice and experiment =3= ..... (zzz)
> ...


Oh, so I can request?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *if anyone has tips on how to improve / brush settings / etc, i'd love to hear it!! + criticism is very welcome.*


That looks ace!! I could suggest darkening the lines where the chin area meets the neck to make it stand out a little more, perhaps for when the Ponytail meets the back of the hair too? 

Otherwise, you did a rly gr8 job!!


----------



## LeilaChan (May 10, 2015)

Omg these are amazing if your still doing freebies please consider one of my OCS please


----------



## oswaldies (May 10, 2015)

*Reference*: In my sig
*TBT Offer*: I have like 10 tbt *cri*
*Art Style *: Chibi
*Other*: Make him cute?​​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 10, 2015)

are you taking orders?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 14, 2015)

https://join.me/998-632-043

idk if anyone is interested, but finally picked up my tablet to do some stufffff *__*

(also not taking orders atmm sry!!!)


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 14, 2015)

did a thing, for cam's art contest n__n; (thank uu cheezy for tuning in lol). after tons of procrastination all day, finally finished this:
it's on a base i made over a month ago??? and never used it til now. lack of motivation + learning some more on colouring/drawing/etc. ;^;.. also my photoshop broke at the most inopportune time.






ps just wanted to add, i havnet posted anything in a long time, but have been practicing a new eyestyle, etcetc. 
_may consider to sell these cheebs_, but idk as of right now. also i cannot shade hair for ****


----------



## Amilee (Jun 15, 2015)

omg soo cute c: i love the eyes


----------



## Nele (Jun 15, 2015)

Are you taking BTB commissions at the moment? ^3^
You're art is so adorable! <3 x


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 15, 2015)

Amilee said:


> omg soo cute c: i love the eyes





Nele said:


> Are you taking BTB commissions at the moment? ^3^
> You're art is so adorable! <3 x



thank youuu both!! <3
nope, no commissions atm T^T i lack the discipline and motivation haha. i might do rlc/auction soon though!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2015)

https://join.me/100-591-206
streamin if anyone is upp 8))))


----------

